# Firewall question



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Hello! I recently got my own internet subscription and I am trying to configure the firewall. Now, I play an online game:
https://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad/play

Every time I set my firewall to medium or high, I am unable to play. Is there a way for me to set the firewall to high (or at least medium) and still let the game load?

One thing I also noticed is that the logs show SYN flood entries. I read the entry in Wikipedia and it states this is a form of DoS? I'm still waiting to hear from the ISP and I figured I can do some checking on my own. Please advise.

ADD: I currently use a Mac btw (just switched from Xubuntu last month). Also, when I play the game, latency goes as high as 1900s+ but I am still able to stream without any difficulty. I tried using my neighbor's computer and I barely see any lag in the game, even though his connection is at 1mnps while I am at 2mbps.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Online games tend to send a lot of syns mate.

Does everything go back to normal when you stop playing online?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What firewall are you using?


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, I have been away for quite a while. Haven't able to get back to check my questions.



MitchConner said:


> Online games tend to send a lot of syns mate.
> 
> Does everything go back to normal when you stop playing online?


I'm not sure. I think yes. Let me check later.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What firewall are you using?


I'm using the Cisco wireless modem's built-in settings.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> Online games tend to send a lot of syns mate.
> 
> Does everything go back to normal when you stop playing online?


Hello again. Checked immediately after playing and I get a bunch of the following:
TCP- or UDP-based Port Scan
IP Fragmented Packet
TCP- or UDP-based Port Scan
IP Fragmented Packet
TCP- or UDP-based Port Scan
IP Fragmented Packet
TCP- or UDP-based Port Scan
IP Fragmented Packet
TCP- or UDP-based Port Scan
IP Fragmented Packet

Keeps going on like that.

Is that ok? (I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to networking-related, err, stuff. I can troubleshoot my machine and peripherals but never for networking.)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IP Frag might be serious if it results in Packet Loss. The outfit that we use for Speedtest has this very informative page: Pingtest.net - Learn More At the very top of the page, choose "Your Results".


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Corday.

I assume as long as it is no more than 400ms, it should be ok right? It's currently at 380ms.

EDIT: Is it normal to see a static IP connected to my network? It does not identify a machine's name, just "static IP."


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The speed is not normal. You mentioned in your original post contacting your ISP. If they haven't responded, better call again.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Response time is only a factor if you start experiencing connection problems.

My gut says you have nothing to worry about as fragmentation can happen over links without any ill effects. If you want to scratch that particular itch you can run a packet capture to see what's going on or explain the problem to your ISP and see if they can do the same.

Home routers normally let you add a device to the network and give it a unique name so "static ip" might be something that was added. If in doubt, trace the ip.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> Thanks Corday.
> 
> I assume as long as it is no more than 400ms, it should be ok right? It's currently at 380ms.
> 
> EDIT: Is it normal to see a static IP connected to my network? It does not identify a machine's name, just "static IP."





Corday said:


> The speed is not normal. You mentioned in your original post contacting your ISP. If they haven't responded, better call again.


Sorry my bad. I was typing from a phone and did not notice right away.

*The ping result was 38ms. *Jitter was 9ms. The result also indicated it cannot test packet loss.



MitchConner said:


> Response time is only a factor if you start experiencing connection problems.
> 
> My gut says you have nothing to worry about as fragmentation can happen over links without any ill effects. If you want to scratch that particular itch you can run a packet capture to see what's going on or explain the problem to your ISP and see if they can do the same.
> 
> Home routers normally let you add a device to the network and give it a unique name so "static ip" might be something that was added. If in doubt, trace the ip.


Thanks Mitch. I'll try those suggestions later.


----------

